# My new Lahores!



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Pics of my new black Lahores, "Marjan" is the hen (on the right), and "Rami" is the cockbird (left).










Rami









Marjan









They are smaller than the Lahores you currently see at the shows (really huge and poofy), but they are still really big birds. Rami especially, I need both hands to hold him! I was looking for these smaller bodied/tighter feathered Lahores to breed and show, and when I saw this pair at Nationals in PA I knew I had to have them - my dream pair. I love them so much already. They are very sweet and soooo soft!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are STUNNING! Very beautiful birds, KJ .. send more pics, please!

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, Terry!! They look even better in person, the black is so deep and rich. They're very mellow and easy going too. You can reach in and pet them and they're like, "Yeah, whatever."


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

My first thought was "Penguins" when I saw the pictures....nice looking birds!


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

I love them beautiful birds


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

What beauties! Love the tuxedo look!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks!! They are as big as penguins! LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> My first thought was "Penguins" when I saw the pictures....nice looking birds!


Ha! that's true now that I look at them..LOL..

Karijo, you find some nice pigeons, do you know alot of breeders? do you show?  you need some frillbacks up in the mix.....


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you, well I am getting to know a lot of really great breeders. I learned a valuable lesson about buying birds from someone I don't know who isn't recommended by someone I trust. All I can say to anyone else new is to try and buy birds locally from a reputable breeder, or contact the breed club and ask who they recommend and trust. (I got these Lahores directly from the Treasurer of the Lahore Club, and they are so clean, and healthy - I mean not even _one_ stain on a white feather anywhere - you can tell they came from someone who really cares about his birds and knows what he's doing!)

Because my loft is small I really only want the best birds in there, so I've (finally, LOL) realized it's worth waiting to find the right birds and the right breeder. 

I haven't shown yet but I want to start this year! I want to show Lahores this year - and maybe Ancients and Berliners too if I can.

I wish I had room for frillbacks! Ahhh, I can see I need to move so I can build another larger loft...
hehe


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well . . . that is just toooo cute, kaijo! Didn't know you were into fancy pijies. I do like the ones with feathery feet


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

A little off topic... But where did you get the name Marjan from and what does it mean?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Those certainly are beauties!!! I love their expression - - so soft.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

karijo said:


> Thank you, well I am getting to know a lot of really great breeders. I learned a valuable lesson about buying birds from someone I don't know who isn't recommended by someone I trust. All I can say to anyone else new is to try and buy birds locally from a reputable breeder, or contact the breed club and ask who they recommend and trust. (I got these Lahores directly from the Treasurer of the Lahore Club, and they are so clean, and healthy - I mean not even _one_ stain on a white feather anywhere - you can tell they came from someone who really cares about his birds and knows what he's doing!)
> 
> Because my loft is small I really only want the best birds in there, so I've (finally, LOL) realized it's worth waiting to find the right birds and the right breeder.
> 
> ...


 Hi KARIJO, Very good advice. I see many buying off good looking web sites and I say are they buying a pigeon or a web site. ..GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Raise Some Beautiful Babies!*

Don't forget to buy a few size 10 bands and put them on your babies, then jump onboard Jet Blue down to Orange County Airport (if they go there) on Sept. 13 and bring them to the LAPC Young bird show! 

Carful, they serve hamburgers for lunch


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Raise Some Beautiful Babies!*

Don't forget to buy a few size 10 bands and put them on your babies, then jump onboard Jet Blue down to Orange County Airport (if they go there) on Sept. 13 and bring them to the LAPC Young bird show! 

Carful, they serve hamburgers for lunch


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, they really are stunning. How gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

george simon said:


> Hi KARIJO, Very good advice. I see many buying off good looking web sites and I say are they buying a pigeon or a web site. ..GEORGE


so george are you saying that anyone who has a web site has crap birds for sale ?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

It's picture's like that,would tempt me from flying homer's.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*Debbie* - yeah, I'm a sucker for the grouse muffed and shortfaced breeds. But Lahores have always been one of my most favorites (the smaller older style ones anyway, the new giant poofballs I don't like _as_ much).

*alb23m*, "Marjan" is a mountain in Croatia, but it's also an infrequently used girl's name in a few languages (with a few meanings). I really liked it and when I met her at the show I don't know, the name popped in my head out of nowhere and I thought it's what I'd name her if she were mine. Same with Rami! I had them named before I even knew who the breeder was, LOL!!

*Wolfwood, George, maryjane*: thanks! 

*risingstarfans* - Oh I'd love that! I would have to drive though, JetPoo still doesn't allow birds on board. Jerks... and hamburgers, har de har har... 

*Brummie* - ha!! Yeah my friend who races was marveling at how BIG Rami is. He said, "I thought you told me he was _tiny_??!!", and I keep insisting he IS tiny, compared to other Lahores I've seen. hehe But wow, is he a LOT of bird. He feels like he weighs at least twice what my feral, Brooklyn, does. At LEAST.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beatifully marked birds! Wow!!!


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

> *alb23m*, "Marjan" is a mountain in Croatia, but it's also an infrequently used girl's name in a few languages (with a few meanings). I really liked it and when I met her at the show I don't know, the name popped in my head out of nowhere and I thought it's what I'd name her if she were mine. Same with Rami! I had them named before I even knew who the breeder was, LOL!!


Well replace the first a with an i and you get my name Mirjan. So are you saying my name is a girls name! Im kidding, i was just curious why you choose that name. But beautiful looking birds though.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks! Well, I think Marjan is a really beautiful name - and Mirjan is a great name!! I like it equally as much!!!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

...and anything croatian is good, so..... 

hey, whaddya know....I'M part croatian!!!!!! ​


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

ha! i'm half! 
(I'm so happy, all my other birds turn their noses up at greens, but the Lahores are happily flinging around their collard greens and eating them! Fun! I snuggled Rami this morning, I just crack up trying to hold him, I need bigger hands...)


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Very very good looking birds.... Thanks


----------

